# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie blijft uit,vaag gevoel over condoom

## Gast245

Ik ben net een 3/4 weken gestopt met de pil
en ben nog niet ongesteld worden.nadat ik gestopt ben met de pil ben ik overgestapt an de condoom..maar ik moet denk ik vandaag of deze week ongesteld worden maar ben nog niet geworden

( en ik heb altijd het condoom gecheckt met water of er een gaatje in zat ene r zat nooit een gaatje in..heb de 1e 2/3 keren niet geckeckt)

op 1 of ander manier voel ik me er heel minder over..ben nog niet ongesteld geworen en ben gewoon echt bang dat er toch iets mis gegaan is..kan ik zwanger zijn

+ heb nog een vraagje voor vrowuen die ook gestopt zijn met d epil

----------


## Gast245

> Ik ben net een 3/4 weken gestopt met de pil
> en ben nog niet ongesteld worden.nadat ik gestopt ben met de pil ben ik overgestapt an de condoom..maar ik moet denk ik vandaag of deze week ongesteld worden maar ben nog niet geworden
> 
> ( en ik heb altijd het condoom gecheckt met water of er een gaatje in zat ene r zat nooit een gaatje in..heb de 1e 2/3 keren niet geckeckt)
> 
> op 1 of ander manier voel ik me er heel minder over..ben nog niet ongesteld geworen en ben gewoon echt bang dat er toch iets mis gegaan is..kan ik zwanger zijn
> 
> + heb nog een vraagje voor vrowuen die ook gestopt zijn met d epil



oops..sporry hij is 2 keer geplaats

----------


## mum

ik ben de 9e maart ongesteld geweest,maar ben het nu de 19e maart weer .
Ik ben altijd op tijd geweest met mijn menstruatie.
Kan dat kwaad,of ben je dan in de overgang.

----------


## Pientje

Soms kan menstruatie uitblijven door stress, over/ondergewicht.
Als je de pil slikt, kan het daar ook doot komen.

----------

